
Introducing AWS CloudFormation - bound008
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2011/02/25/introducing-aws-cloudformation/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2261613>

